# CBR1200 1kg Roaster



## DavecUK

As many of you will know, and some may have seen. I have a CBR1200 1kg roaster...which I love. if you have been onto the Bella Barista web site, you also may have noticed that they have sold out of these roasters and the Roasters they ordered don't don't get to Bella Barista until Thursday. I will be there on the 31 May showing said purchasers how to use them and running a small session....so looking forward to that. The lucky owners of those machine of course all got them for the special pre-order price of £3600...which is pretty damm good.

So lets ask the question....is there any interest at all from the home roasters on here?

*If there is any serious interest, I will ask Bella Barista if they can temporarily offer a similar pre-order deal for a few forum members on here.* Now I'll explain my thinking, I don't know how many they will order next time, but if there is a shipping limit that they have not reached and can add some roasters on, then there might be an opportunity for a few forum members. e.g. if it costs the same to ship 12 as it does to ship 15. Now I don't know when the next order will go off to Gene Cafe, but I imagine it may be very soon, unless it's already been done (in which case this won't happen).

*So if any of you guys want me to see what I can do, let me know*.....I can't put this in the deals section, because it's not a deal...I also think BB might be miffed if people just join the forum to get a roaster cheap. So I'm not exactly how best to handle this if there is any interest from existing members (which there might be none).

Also just so you understand. To own one of these roasters:


You have to permanently site it, you can't roast in the house. You can throw the vents out of a window, no problem, it's what I do.

This is a big roaster (compared to what you are used to), it's a full kg of beans, so some experience of roasting does help, it's not totally necessary, but it helps.

Lastly a Kg of beans is a lot, if you drink a wimpy pimpy 4 cups a week forget it, but if you find yourself like me going through nearly 1kg per week or have a roast sharer....it can actually make financial sense!


Roasted coffee seems to be an expensive (to me) £20 to £24 per kg and then there is the cost of postage.....at 50kg per annum your going to spend around 1200 per year on roasted coffee, yes I had too look twice as well! Green coffee of the same or better quality as that sold for these prices is available for £6 per kilo on the BB bulk buys, even the special Daterras were not a bad price. now to get 50kg of roaster your going to have to roast 60kg of green, so assume that costs you £360, then you have saved £840. So in 5 years you more than saved the cost of the roaster. With only 250kg in 5 years, it's even possible you never even needed to clean it! In 5 years your roaster is still going to be worth what you paid for it.....especially If I can get a special deal. Also you only need to roast for a few other people, as I do and it helps with the finances (if you ever need spares), and allows you ho hold a larger variety of coffees etc..

It also roasts real good (even Monsooned Malabar and OBJ, havn't tried decaf, yet)....a few people on here have had regular roasts from it and all keep coming back. I probably roast for slightly too many people now, but it's OK, at the moment I don't mind.. I think that anyone can get a great roast out of it, with very little learning, besides I've done the User Guide and Videos and believe theres enough there for anyone to produce good roasts.

What's in it for me I hear you ask....well, nothing, absolutely nothing!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dave if you want to limit the "offer " to members with a minimum number of posts as of today then that might work

( Say 10 or 20 ? )


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> Dave if you want to limit the "offer " to members with a minimum number of posts as of today then that might work
> 
> ( Say 10 or 20 ? )


That's a good idea, at the moment I don't know if there is any interest and BB might tell me to go $%^ myself. However, I think it would do them and the roaster good, to be owned by a few "experienced" forum members.

Oh and if any forum members want to come and see it roasting, simply let me know and I will arrange it at my place to fit in with whenever I'm roasting..


----------



## froggystyle

One of these is coming my way, but alas not till 2016 when my shares mature!

Cant wait to see some roasters using these pop up on here though!


----------



## Scouting4Coffee

Hi Dave. Glad to say I am one of the six who have ordered the 1200 from BB. Will see you on the 31st. We graduated from a wok to the 101 which we have had for a while. The 1200 will be for our new coffee shop which will be open in about 4 weeks. Really excited as we will soon get our hands on the mean machine and delighted to be one of the first to own one in the UK. I have just joined this forum as I came across your post when searching the internet. We hope to install the machine and get it fired up before the training session. Be great to see you then.


----------



## DavecUK

Scouting4Coffee said:


> Hi Dave. Glad to say I am one of the six who have ordered the 1200 from BB. Will see you on the 31st. We graduated from a wok to the 101 which we have had for a while. The 1200 will be for our new coffee shop which will be open in about 4 weeks. Really excited as we will soon get our hands on the mean machine and delighted to be one of the first to own one in the UK. I have just joined this forum as I came across your post when searching the internet. We hope to install the machine and get it fired up before the training session. Be great to see you then.


I have not finished the instructions yet and the ones from Korea are rubbish...the session is going to be on 31st and the instructions/roasting guides and Videos finished in about 8-10 days. If you can wait until we have the session before you use your roaster it might be better? it's OK to install it, but I know what it's like, you want to use it straight away.


----------



## Scouting4Coffee

DavecUK said:


> I have not finished the instructions yet and the ones from Korea are rubbish...the session is going to be on 31st and the instructions/roasting guides and Videos finished in about 8-10 days. If you can wait until we have the session before you use your roaster it might be better? it's OK to install it, but I know what it's like, you want to use it straight away.


Noted. Main thing we want to do is get the roaster installed on site and for the ducting to be ready and in place. Will wait to fire up until after the training session.


----------



## DavecUK

Scouting4Coffee said:


> Noted. Main thing we want to do is get the roaster installed on site and for the ducting to be ready and in place. Will wait to fire up until after the training session.


Excellent, this way you will know what to expect and if you don't get it....you can check your installation....when you use the word Ducting I always get worried, in the guide I have/will come up with Ducting suggestions if you are running the duct longer than the 6 ft or so of duct supplied. Also and this is Key....ensure the pipe doesn't face directly outwards...best to use a curved elbow or have it pointing down. So wind doesn't blow directly in...if the pipe curves down close to the wall, it will also reduce any Venturi affect of wind blows at 90 degrees to the pipe exit.

I'll say this though, if your customers can see it when they are in the shop.....it will look mighty impressive. I assume it's a sit down and drink/eat shop as well. If so I will note where you are, then at least I know where I can get a decent coffee.

Oh I think of the session more as familiarisation....training is a scary word, as I can't call myself a skilled trainer....but we shall see.


----------



## froggystyle

Scouting4Coffee said:


> Hi Dave. Glad to say I am one of the six who have ordered the 1200 from BB. Will see you on the 31st. We graduated from a wok to the 101 which we have had for a while. The 1200 will be for our new coffee shop which will be open in about 4 weeks. Really excited as we will soon get our hands on the mean machine and delighted to be one of the first to own one in the UK. I have just joined this forum as I came across your post when searching the internet. We hope to install the machine and get it fired up before the training session. Be great to see you then.


Welcome the forum, i hope you stick around and share some feedback/photos and advice on the new beast!


----------



## Scouting4Coffee

DavecUK said:


> Excellent, this way you will know what to expect and if you don't get it....you can check your installation....when you use the word Ducting I always get worried, in the guide I have/will come up with Ducting suggestions if you are running the duct longer than the 6 ft or so of duct supplied. Also and this is Key....ensure the pipe doesn't face directly outwards...best to use a curved elbow or have it pointing down. So wind doesn't blow directly in...if the pipe curves down close to the wall, it will also reduce any Venturi affect of wind blows at 90 degrees to the pipe exit.
> 
> I'll say this though, if your customers can see it when they are in the shop.....it will look mighty impressive. I assume it's a sit down and drink/eat shop as well. If so I will note where you are, then at least I know where I can get a decent coffee.
> 
> Oh I think of the session more as familiarisation....training is a scary word, as I can't call myself a skilled trainer....but we shall see.


Yes, re:: ducting, will be taking advice from plumber.

The shop is a sit down and we will serve food - about 22 covers - Look forward to seeing you.

I read your comments regarding having past quality issues with importers - I will be ordering a couple of 60/69 kilo bags to kick off (and I already have a couple bags of the Daterra from BB), so I hope my supplier isn't the one you had issues with!


----------



## Scouting4Coffee

froggystyle said:


> Welcome the forum, i hope you stick around and share some feedback/photos and advice on the new beast!


Thanks - I will be posting videos and pictures on-line - and will be checking in here also.


----------



## DavecUK

Scouting4Coffee said:


> Yes, re:: ducting, will be taking advice from plumber.
> 
> The shop is a sit down and we will serve food - about 22 covers - Look forward to seeing you.
> 
> I read your comments regarding having past quality issues with importers - I will be ordering a couple of 60/69 kilo bags to kick off (and I already have a couple bags of the Daterra from BB), so I hope my supplier isn't the one you had issues with!


The important thing is that you don't create too much draw from the roaster, beyond what it's doing already, otherwise you change the airflow....and i don't know what effect that will have. Any additional fan should also be variable.

Why don't you let me know who it is your ordering from by PM.

You would also be wise to simply get it from Bella Barista...they will be sorting out large order packs for people buying their roasters. So rather than have 2 big sacs of coffe, you can have perhaps 4 quality coffees in 30 kg amounts. I order all Bella Baristas green coffee and it's very good quality and if you think about it...I have the same roaster as you! The cost is not very much above trade and by the time you have worked it all out...your probably better off just buying medium sized amounts from them.

e.g. I went large on the last of the Daterras, There is mellow, sweet blue and some other new ones...You should get a few Penta packs shipped with the roaster....if the coffees are in already?...when I go there for the roaster day, I'm going to pick up some sweet Blue and also collect my Gems of Araku Microlots.

Also the El Salvador I ordered is the same one I used for testing the Attaco Jasal...absolutely stunning in milk.


----------



## Scouting4Coffee

Thanks for that. Picked up the 1200 on Monday, and it is an absolute stunner - much better than the pictures/videos. We have just installed the ducting and your instructions were a great help and very thorough. The visit to BB was so welcoming - they are lovely people to do business with and we really enjoyed ourselves up there - had a great Daterra (roasted on their 1200 and served on a Vesuvious) - so so sweet.


----------



## froggystyle

Lets see some pics!!


----------



## Scouting4Coffee

froggystyle said:


> Lets see some pics!!


I've tried to upload some pictures here, but maybe I don't have enough posts to do that yet cos it doesn't seem to work!! However, I've just started following you on twitter (I'm scouting4coffee) - I've uploaded there and will also be uploading videos soon. Did my first roast toward the end of last week - went really well, tried to emulate what I do on the 101 - set to 239, as soon as it touches that temp, reduce to 232. I dump the beans to colour not time, and the cooling is amazing, very loud but superbly efficient. Did the roast in a tad under 15 mins. Beans were Costa Rica La Pastora Terraza. Popping back to the shop in a bit to do another kilo.


----------



## froggystyle

Sweet, ill check the pics out on twitter!


----------

